# Flaws of having "under-used" fursona species + thinking of changing mine...



## eversleep (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are some flaws of using something considered rarer than a wolf or fox or dragon:

1)When asking for requests or comissions, the artist may not know how to properly draw it. It's even more worrisome when getting a fursuit commissioned, and you have to have strange features added to the fursuit.
2)Within the fandom, you may become sort of nicknamed or known solely by your fursona species. "Who's ghsdghrgthy???" "The horseshoe crab guy." "Oh ok!". 
3)This one's reaching for it, and probably doesn't apply to anyone reading this, but... if looking at yiff/RPing with someone, the rare fursona species may not be considered attractive. I mean, who wants sex with an amoeba??

That's all I can think of right now. Feel free to add more.

With that being said, I feel like I may change my fursona species. Although I kind of started #2 on my list mentioned above, by telling people they could call me anteater so not to get confused with other furs with the same first name as me. But yeah it's getting annoying. I might want something not so uncommon, but probably not really common either. So if you wanna start naming sort-of-used species, that's cool. Also I may go for a PokÃ©sona, not that I'm crazy for PokÃ©mon but I do like the franchise to an extent.


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

1) Be specific, provide references photos, tip well.
2) Who the fuck cares.
3) My face when.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 13, 2011)

eversleep said:


> 3)This one's reaching for it, and probably doesn't apply to anyone reading this, but... if looking at yiff/RPing with someone, the rare fursona species may not be considered attractive. I mean, who wants sex with an amoeba??


oral from an anthro anteater would be something else alright


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

Common question: What's that? *sigh*


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I mean, who wants sex with an amoeba??



Better question:  Who wouldn't?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder what my fandom nickname is...


----------



## Zenia (Nov 13, 2011)

1. I like drawing 'unusual' anthro characters. Yours for example. XD
2. Who cares.
3. If I RP like that with my boyfriend... I might use descriptors for his fursona, but I am thinking about what he looks like in real life... 'cause he's sexy. >)


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

Who is that tasmanian devil?


ohfuckwait, that's me Xander/Zagar/Captain Roscoe/Torvus/Razial/Stella Luna/Astrozerk/Jizzal/JCFYNX/Warner/Zim/Keravist/iTallaNT/Altera/Tanzi.
(I think That's every devil on FA.)


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 13, 2011)

Usually, a species is rare for furs not because someone doesn't find that species attractive, but there are just more MAINSTREAM species out there that everyone will recognize and they can use. 

Screw generic species that everyone and their brother uses.

And when you think of a fursona, please tell me that one of the main things you think about isn't "fuckability." 

Cougars are a pretty rare feline for furs... does that make me a Hipster? Does it make me unattractive? I don't think so and neither does my Fiance'.

Plus for the artists drawing the under-used species: They learn how to draw a new animal that time.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay my dragoniness makes me exempt from your petty troubles >:]

Not that I didn't bust my ass off thinking about what he'd look like and how everything would fit together though :V


----------



## Sar (Nov 13, 2011)

As I read the post the questions got worse.
1. That's what refs help with.
2. Already happens.
3. ...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2011)

Try being a furfag with the ever-original fox fursona. I don't really care about the fandom associations like, at all, but I just struggle to see another humanized animal species as "me."


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Better question:  Who wouldn't?



Dude... there's nothing worse than dysentery on your cock.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a hybrid of two overused species, so idk if i fit left or right with this one >_>

#1 the only detail i've had slightly erred is the ears, but it was fixed. then again, he was using a very very rough written ref, so it probably would have been almost impossible to expect "accuracy" without a visual ref. so if they make those mistakes, it's probably your own fault for not giving them a clear cut ref.
#2, depends on the species. If you have a species with a relatively long name or a hybrid with no nickname, i think there's an easy choice between name and species. you have a mild point there, but it's not commonly "true" enough to be valid. I mean people still refer to others by species even when they're commoner species, because that persons other traits or identity has been acknowledged by that time.
#3, if furfags are willing to sex with tentacles that have no emotion, i don't think amoeba would be out of the question. Actually, do me a favor and edit that, to avoid the possibility of fetish discovery


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 13, 2011)

1) Refs, photos, detailed description.
2) My nickname IS my fursona species. c:
3) Furries will find a way to make it work.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 13, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Common question: What's that? *sigh*


People don't know what a chipmunk is?...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 13, 2011)

eversleep said:


> People don't know what a chipmunk is?...



I'm thinking he meant "fursona" and not "chipmunk", buuut...it is worded kinda weird.

I hope it wasn't chipmunk. :c


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 13, 2011)

Why should you care about all of this? 
1) References exist, that or you could find a versatile artist.
2) Really, people don't care about your species.
3) ... I'm not even going to reply to that.


----------



## Akiwuffle (Nov 13, 2011)

Who the hell wants to fit in nowadays? Being furries, we all kinda suck at that to begin with. Being an artist, I almost cry with joy when someone with a unique fursona rolls in asking for art. All that aside I'm well aware that my own 'sona is retarded, but oh well.


----------



## Recel (Nov 13, 2011)

I fail to see why having creativity or just likeing a more rare specie is considered a flawed choice.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

eversleep said:


> People don't know what a chipmunk is?...


I used to be a lombax for a short while. Short is very key. Got tired of telling everyone what a lombax was, so I just picked from a hat and got chipmunk.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 13, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I used to be a lombax for a short while. Short is very key. Got tired of telling everyone what a lombax was, so I just picked from a hat and got chipmunk.


I can just imagine people saying something like, "Isn't that the guy from that Dr. Seuss book? They're releasing a new movie of it!". :c


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 13, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> Plus for the artists drawing the under-used species: *They learn how to draw a new animal that time.*



Armadillos can be fun... or kiwi birds... or maybe go for the extinct, and pick a dodo.  I don't know if we have any dodos here...


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 13, 2011)

If I'd have to pick an "uncommon" 'sona, it'd definitely be a shoebill bird. They're the biggest, rarest, badassest crane equivalents you'll find in today's market. Guaranteed.

Actually you know what ? Fuck it. Imma work on a shoebill bird fursona this frikkin' instant. It'll be ready by friday at the latest.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 13, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Armadillos can be fun... or kiwi birds... or maybe go for the extinct, and pick a dodo.  I don't know if we have any dodos here...



My fursona is already uncommon, but I'd love to pick a dodo as well. Mainly because I love _Alice in Wonderland_ and theylook clumsy in a cute way.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> My fursona is already uncommon, but I'd love to pick a dodo as well. *Mainly because I love Alice in Wonderland* and they look clumsy in a cute way.



Heh... we think alike.  Exactly what was on my mind.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 13, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Heh... we think alike.  Exactly what was on my mind.



*Fluttershy 'yay!' here*
I'd pick a gryphoon for that very same reason. I'd also put mine in royal robes for that very same reason. Oh, how I love that book.


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww, I like anteaters. Every time I see your avatar, I'm like <3.

I'm pretty fond of foxes, but I've been thinking of designing a few characters of other, less common species.


----------



## Akiwuffle (Nov 13, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> I'm pretty fond of foxes, but I've been thinking of designing a few characters of other, less common species.


That's how I am- my fursona is only slightly less common than the rest, so I make tons of other crazy critters to make up for it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Fluttershy 'yay!' here*
> I'd pick a gryphoon for that very same reason. *I'd also put mine in royal robes for that very same reason.* Oh, how I love that book.



If you do that, then you have to figure out how to handle the whole "wing" thing.  But that's half the fun, when dealing with "unusual" species.  Tail's can make pants designing a bit difficult.  At least with wings, you can either cover them up (like I did with Roose), or wrap something around them... without giving your character a wedgie.

Funny, I'm not certain if I've read the book (if so, it was a very long time ago), but I have seen several of the movies, including the most recent.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> If you do that, then you have to figure out how to handle the whole "wing" thing.  But that's half the fun, when dealing with "unusual" species.  Tail's can make pants designing a bit difficult.  At least with wings, you can either cover them up (like I did with Roose), or wrap something around them... without giving your character a wedgie.



Now that you mention it, it's true XD
At least dodos have short tails... a cape, a crown and a coat would suffice.
Even now, AristÃ³crates has become more and more of a Red Queen type of character, but he's a more standard anthro, so here's no trouble with him,


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm currently working on a lionfish character. She's not a fursona of mine, just a charcater.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2011)

I picked a more common fursona, but I absolutely love seeing the anthropomorphism of very uncommon animals. I particularly like anthro bugs which seems to be VERY uncommon, only a few people focus on it and even those people usually have mammalian fursonas. 

I think you should keep your anteater character. I like him a lot. Seen a tapir, snakes, jaguars...never seen an anteater fursona though. It's interesting.

I've been thinking to make up for my more common fursona the new sci-fi story I have for my characters should involve characters that have more uncommon species. I've been thinking that the fringes of my dystopian society should have uncommon and "ugly" anthros in it and a lot of the "Cuter" and more domestic anthros were usully raised in the inner city where you'll see all the foxes, wolves, dogs, cats, bunnies...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> If I'd have to pick an "uncommon" 'sona, it'd definitely be a shoebill bird. They're the biggest, rarest, badassest crane equivalents you'll find in today's market. Guaranteed.
> 
> Actually you know what ? Fuck it. Imma work on a shoebill bird fursona this frikkin' instant. It'll be ready by friday at the latest.



_"Balaeniceps Rex"

_Badass name for a bird.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2011)

Being the only whatever-the-fuck-I-am has actually been entirely beneficial, in its own bizarre way. :3


----------



## eversleep (Nov 14, 2011)

Lacus said:


> I picked a more common fursona, but I absolutely love seeing the anthropomorphism of very uncommon animals. I particularly like anthro bugs which seems to be VERY uncommon, only a few people focus on it and even those people usually have mammalian fursonas.
> 
> I think you should keep your anteater character. I like him a lot. Seen a tapir, snakes, jaguars...never seen an anteater fursona though. It's interesting.


I have not seen corgis all too often. And yeah, bug anthros are awesome, despite the fact I'm deathly afraid of bugs IRL. 

And thanks. =) Also, I estimate there's like 20-30 people with anteater fursonas. Just an estimate, though.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 14, 2011)

How dare you insinuate that there may be a sexual element to the fandom

Strap him to the wheel

There are also non-sexual elements to complaint #3; everyone wants their fursona to look cool/cute/attractive in some way regardless of whether or not they plan on type-fucking someone with them.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know where Snow Leopard falls under in most used or least used species. I'm pretty sure that artists can draw them though. I have a hard time trying to picture my fursona with the dots on a snow leopard. It's going to be a long time most likely before I even have a drawing of it.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Sirffuzzyloigk said:


> I don't know where Snow Leopard falls under in most used or least used species.


A lot more common in the fandom that you think.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

israfur said:


> A lot more common in the fandom that you think.


I was pretty sure it was more common. I'm not trying to stand out though, I just want a fitting fursona.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 14, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> How dare you insinuate that there may be a sexual element to the fandom
> 
> Strap him to the wheel
> 
> There are also non-sexual elements to complaint #3; everyone wants their fursona to look cool/cute/attractive in some way regardless of whether or not they plan on type-fucking someone with them.


I know, right? People on here act as if I opened Pandora's box by saying #3, when in reality it's prevalent in the fandom in the first place. But I forget, this forum is only for the "sane, non-yiffy" and mean furries. 
And yeah, if a species is ugly, people won't pick them, but a good artist who is creative can make any species look awesome.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> this forum is only for the "sane, non-yiffy" and mean furries


Search for 'Sandlava' sometime on FA. Or don't.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> Search for 'Sandlava' sometime on FA. Or don't.



Now you have opened Pandora'as box. I hope I won't regret it, I'm about to have dinner ...


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> But I forget, this forum is only for the "sane, non-yiffy" and mean furries.
> And yeah, if a species is ugly, people won't pick them, but a good artist who is creative can make any species look awesome.



Part one: So not true... but we have to be appropriate.  And there is a difference between just "mean" and brutally honest. I have seen a lot of tough love and brutal honesty here, a lot more than general meanness.

Part two: This is very true, though somehow I think it may counteract your beginning argument. I am genuinely glad you are learning things! :grin:


----------



## eversleep (Nov 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> Search for 'Sandlava' sometime on FA. Or don't.


Ok, you have some NSFW pics of your fusona on your FA... congratulations? You're still mean. I dunno about the sane part.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2011)

My species is underused in the sense that every single one of them is a fucking cum dumpster. NO PORN!(yet :v)


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

To be fair Citra's were written to be cumdumpsters in the first place ... :U


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought citras were some kind of neopet for the longest time, before I got the actual spin on them.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I know, right? People on here act as if I opened Pandora's box by saying #3, when in reality it's prevalent in the fandom in the first place. But I forget, this forum is only for the "sane, non-yiffy" and mean furries.
> And yeah, if a species is ugly, people won't pick them, but a good artist who is creative can make any species look awesome.



You really enjoy generalizing everything don't you?
Honestly I don't think sex is prevalent in the fandom. That would mean it's the majority of what the fandom is about. The fandom is about enjoying anthropomorphic animals. :-| 
I would just like to note that every topic you've made that I've read has always incorporated sex into it. That's your thing, but that doesn't mean this fandom is all about sex. That may be what it is to YOU, but not that's what the fandom _is._


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2011)

eversleep said:


> You're still mean.


:'c


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> Search for 'Sandlava' sometime on FA. Or don't.



I saw that. Still in need of retinal bleach 
(is sensitive to pokepron)

EDIT: nevermind, headache and now i can't remember what i was going to say


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 18, 2011)

Having an underused species is better than having an overused one.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah, moo-cows.  They're just so damned CUTE.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Fuck yeah, moo-cows.  They're just so damned CUTE.



You'd get on great with my mom. If they weren't so space comsuming and if it wasn't forbidden by urbanism rules, she'd have one as a pet.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 18, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You'd get on great with my mom. If they weren't so space comsuming and if it wasn't forbidden by urbanism rules, she'd have one as a pet.



I want a pet goat.  I love 'em almost as much as I love cows, and I'm not sure what the laws are about having one as a house pet.


----------



## israfur (Nov 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I want a pet goat.  I love 'em almost as much as I love cows, and I'm not sure what the laws are about having one as a house pet.


It's legal in Connecticut USA to own one. Even to keep as a house pet =O


----------



## eversleep (Nov 18, 2011)

Hazel said:


> You really enjoy generalizing everything don't you?
> Honestly I don't think sex is prevalent in the fandom. That would mean it's the majority of what the fandom is about. The fandom is about enjoying anthropomorphic animals. :-|
> I would just like to note that every topic you've made that I've read has always incorporated sex into it. That's your thing, but that doesn't mean this fandom is all about sex. That may be what it is to YOU, but not that's what the fandom _is._



Just to clarify, I've only made like 3 topics that had sex in them, and they were only discussing either human sex or others doing furry sex things for the most part. The fandom is not sexual for me. Have you ever browsed FA? Look at the most recent submissions- tell me how many are adult. I'm just saying what seems to be true for many people. Many have said it before I did, but God forbid I say that a lot of furries like sex stuff, I'm wrong when I say it. It's weird the way shit works, isn't it?


----------



## Azure (Nov 18, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I thought citras were some kind of neopet for the longest time, before I got the actual spin on them.



wtf is a neopet?



General-jwj said:


> To be fair Citra's were written to be cumdumpsters in the first place ... :U



Well, allow me to break that mold.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 18, 2011)

Azure said:


> wtf is a neopet?



Neopet is a web browser game kinda like pokemon where you adopt a beastie (a neopet ... now that Ad Hoc mentionned it, Citras do have a certain neopet-ish flavour to them) and you took care of it and blabla.



Azure said:


> Well, allow me to break that mold.



By all means.


----------



## israfur (Nov 18, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Just to clarify, I've only made like 3 topics that had sex in them, and they were only discussing either human sex or others doing furry sex things for the most part. The fandom is not sexual for me. Have you ever browsed FA? Look at the most recent submissions- tell me how many are adult. I'm just saying what seems to be true for many people. Many have said it before I did, but God forbid I say that a lot of furries like sex stuff, I'm wrong when I say it. It's weird the way shit works, isn't it?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/101790-What-s-your-opinion-on-anteaters?highlight=eversleep


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a link to the full list of available Neopets.

I'm beating a dead horse here but now that I took a good long hard look at them, am I the only one thinking 99% of those could very easily be fursona species someone picked on FA no ? (oh god I hope I don't start a trend of people using anthro neopets as 'sonas D: )


----------



## BRN (Nov 18, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Here's a link to the full list of available Neopets.
> 
> I'm beating a dead horse here but now that I took a good long hard look at them, am I the only one thinking 99% of those could very easily be fursona species someone picked on FA no ? (oh god I hope I don't start a trend of people using anthro neopets as 'sonas D: )



Honestly? I might have done it. However, considering my trends on the internet, you can imagine what I might have seen and why that might have swayed me away from such a course.


----------



## shteev (Nov 18, 2011)

Know what's a real underused species? Humans.

Who the fuck would want to have sex with _that?_


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 19, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Here's a link to the full list of available Neopets.
> 
> I'm beating a dead horse here but now that I took a good long hard look at them, am I the only one thinking 99% of those could very easily be fursona species someone picked on FA no ? (oh god I hope I don't start a trend of people using anthro neopets as 'sonas D: )


A lot of those are the old designs . . . they all got updated a few years a years ago so they matched better. (If you compare, eh, the Scorchio at the top to the Bori at the bottom, there's a pretty big difference in lines, shading, etc.) I can't seem to find a decent list of all the current designs though. You'd think they'd have a current one on their damn site.

That is an idea, though, particularly if you take into account all the different colors. Except that neopets is lame as all get out.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 19, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> A lot of those are the old designs . . . they all got updated a few years a years ago so they matched better. (If you compare, eh, the Scorchio at the top to the Bori at the bottom, there's a pretty big difference in lines, shading, etc.) I can't seem to find a decent list of all the current designs though. You'd think they'd have a current one on their damn site.
> 
> That is an idea, though, particularly if you take into account all the different colors. Except that neopets is lame as all get out.



I wouldn't know about that since I stopped playing Neopets about ... 5 or 6 years ago, maybe 8 ? I can't even remember half of that shit.

And I agree about neopets being kinda lame ... but then again I'm no fan of pokÃ©mon so I don't find them any better (no offense SIX, just expressing my opinion)


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I wouldn't know about that since I stopped playing Neopets about ... 5 or 6 years ago, maybe 8 ? I can't even remember half of that shit.
> 
> 
> And I agree about neopets being kinda lame ... but then again I'm no fan of pokÃ©mon so I don't find them any better (no offense SIX, just expressing my opinion)



None taken, I just happened to grow up with Pokemon. :v Neopets was something I toyed around with, and then got banned about nine or sixteen times on, so I just naturally stopped caring so much.


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> None taken, I just happened to grow up with Pokemon. :v Neopets was something I toyed around with, and then got banned about nine or sixteen times on, so I just naturally stopped caring so much.


I got banned for saying the word "stupid."


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> I got banned for saying the word "stupid."



I got away with saying "THEN GET A CONDOM" on the Neopets Forum :v


----------



## voodoo (Dec 11, 2011)

Or when someone is making super cute zelda icons and you can't have one because your sona doesn't fit the template D:<


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 11, 2011)

Wait ... what ?


----------



## voodoo (Dec 11, 2011)

nothing, just being passive agressive :c


----------



## Takun (Dec 11, 2011)

Try to stick to posting to recent threads or make your own if you have something to talk about.  Thanks.


----------

